# Klienfelter syndrome



## TriciaR (May 7, 2011)

Hello. My husband was diagnosed with klienfelters 8 years ago. It would be great to make contact with other partners and maybe form a support group?
While the men get all the support they want/need, I can't find anything for their partners. And boy, are there times we need it. xx


----------

